
Ticket Tailor has gone free for selling tickets to online events - jonnywhite
https://www.tickettailor.com/blog/free-for-online-events
======
abs_farah
Great way to help out event organisers in this difficult time!

~~~
jonnywhite
Cheers Abs!

